# Spawn log Gabriel and Iris



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I put them together yesterday around 3:00p.m. They are spawning right now as I type this.:-D They are both VT's so I hope I woudn't have to much trouble selling the babies. I will get pics up soon, but on a different computer.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Gabriel








Iris








These's are the best pics I have of them at the moment.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gabriel has a really nice color,so vibrant.
Goodluck with your fry, keep us posted


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, well no fry yet but there are eggs in the nest. He made a bubble nest at least half and inch thick, under a cup.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Yay!! Good luck! I love veiltails!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

VT's are very hard to sell, usually... low demand...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope you fry and your fish both survive this one. 
BTW, how did your last female die?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

@ youlovegnats I am not sure? She had a injury after breeding, she ended up getting two holes on both of her sides. On the last day you could see through her. I was treeting her with AQ but that didn't help I guess.
Iris is healthy and swims around the tank happily.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear, that's so sad. 
I'm glad your others are doing well though! ^^ 

Good luck!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have fry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There are a lot of babies, a lot more than my first ever spawn.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good! What do you plan on feeding them?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

There is inforensia in the tank and I have frozen bbs. I am hoping to find some more food for them but my nearest pet store is an hour and a half away from me.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good! You can also feed them egg yolk for the 1st week (that's what I do) and then I feed them BBS until their big enough to eat mosquito larvae or diced bloodworms.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Good! You can also feed them egg yolk for the 1st week (that's what I do) and then I feed them BBS until their big enough to eat mosquito larvae or diced bloodworms.


How do you feed them the egg yolk? Just rub some hard-boiled off into their tank?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep! You just hard-boil an egg, let it cool, hulk out the yolk, dip your finger into some tank water, rub your finger on the yolk, and then dip your finger back into the tank.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Easy peasy =] I guess I'm wondering how you sort of measure the amount feeding? I'll be using sponge filters and snails to clean up excess but I was still wondering how you've guess-timated the amount to use in the past?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

mmm I just fed them about 2-3 finger-tips worth of the stuff 2x's a day. They'd pick off the bottom as well, so you really don't have to feed a whole lot. I also just siphoned off the bottom every evening after the last feed cuz it gets pretty gross really quickly. >


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks maybe I will try that. He moved the nest and fry today to the other side of the tank.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see the babies!!! Veiltails have a special place in my heart! I've seen a couple people on forums who want to start breeding veiltails for show again. There was a thread about it on the IBC yahoo group as well a few months back. And it made me want to try breeding veiltails for show too, I mean if enough people do it they'll have to let them back in the shows right? I dream of creating a line of fancy marble VTs


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I took him out today, he was no longer interested in the nest. The babies are swimming around the tank. I would take pics but they are small so I don't think they will come up on the pic. Plus I can't find my camera, I have no clue where it is.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yaaaayyy!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted anything in a while. 
Well I found one of max's and chloe's babies in the tank I was so excited!!!!! I still have fry and boy are they energetic. I found my camera but they are all over the place that it is had to get a pic of them. I don't know how many of them there are yet.


----------

